# Chicken gun



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Sometimes it DOES take a Rocket Scientist!! (true story) 
Scientists at Rolls Royce , England built a gun specifically to launch dead chickens at the windshields of airliners and military jets all travelling at maximum velocity. 

The idea is to simulate the frequent incidents of collisions with airborne fowl to test the strength of the windshields.

American engineers heard about the gun and were eager to test it on the Windshields of their new high speed trains. 

Arrangements were made, and a gun was sent to the American engineers.

When the gun was fired, the engineers stood shocked as the chicken 
hurled out of the barrel, crashed into the shatterproof shield, smashed it to smithereens, blasted through the control console, snapped the engineer's back-rest in two and embedded itself in the back wall of the cabin like an arrow shot from a bow..

The horrified Yanks sent Rolls Royce the disastrous results of the experiment, along with the designs of the windshield and begged the British scientists for suggestions. 






Rolls Royce responded with a one-line memo: 






"Defrost the chicken."


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

:lol: Awesome


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Could well be true!

Peter


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Who said Americans were'nt the sharpess pencils! Great story.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry to rain on your parade but this is a myth

see Snopes >click<

and in the most repeated version the americans lent the gun to us.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Frank, if you read right through the Snopes report you link it does explain that there is a very large amount of truth in the report.

The unreal myth is that the Americans / Brits / French / Italians etc lauded it over another country. That bit is a myth according to Snopes.

The second tp last paragraph in the Snopes report does explain it and certainly birds used to be fired at aircraft windshields or engines to check as part of the air worthiness tests according to that article and my son who is a senior designer for an aviation design company.

So myth in part yes, but some truth in it - as mostt of these things have somewhere........... 8O :lol: 

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

yes of course I know about firing chickens its the whole frozen bit that is false and even predates the internet. I heard about it on a course at Rolls royce engines in the early 80s


----------

